
Year of the Linux Desktop? - kingwill101
With Google now making chromebooks officially linux ready and Microsoft now shipping the linux kernel with their wsl2 subsystem, can we now  officially say it is the year of the linux Desktop?
======
geophile
Sort of related: popOS is the most beautiful Linux desktop I’ve used. And the
Gnome extensions make for very easy customization.

------
simonblack
The Year of the Linux Desktop was 2001. Prior to that, the Year of the UNIX
Desktop was 1991.

~~~
kingwill101
What was so significant about those years?

~~~
simonblack
Those were the years that I put UNIX on my everyday Desktop and then
afterwards Linux on my everyday Desktop.

Looking back on the 40 years of my having a Desktop, Microsoft owned the
operating system used on my Desktop for a mere six years, between 1985 and
1991. (MSDOS)

I have never run Windows as my everyday Desktop. I had been using the UNIX GUI
Desktop for several years when MSFT introduced Windows 3.1 to the world. I
looked at it, but couldn't believe just how horribly primitive it was, even
for Microsoft.

